# 02 Maxima In Cabin Microfilter



## ~Jim~ (Dec 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where the microfilter is located and how to remove it completely? 2002 Maxima and they don't show where it is in the Owner's Manual at all; prolly cause they want big bucks to replace it.

Any help on this will be appreciated


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Once you get the glove box out of the way, there will be a black cover, held in place by a clip at the bottom. Remove the clip and voila!, the almighty in-cabin filter. Change the filter and put everything back in reverse order...have fun!


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

Not that hard at all!! takes about 10 min.. Just follow Metro's instructions and you'll be fine


----------

